# Invoking free speech, not establishment clause



## coreduo (May 5, 2009)

<a href="free speech picture by shift2_bucket - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss45/shift2_bucket/freespeech.jpg" border="0" alt="free speech"></a>


----------



## Hellhound (May 5, 2009)

*This one, right?*


----------



## Hellhound (May 5, 2009)

I like it.  Not sure why you think it involves free speech but not the establishment clause, but I like the photo.  Nice range of grays with the black background, shadows are just right for my eye.


----------



## coreduo (May 5, 2009)

Hellhound said:


> I like it. Not sure why you think it involves free speech but not the establishment clause, but I like the photo. Nice range of grays with the black background, shadows are just right for my eye.


 
I came across a poster in this forum writing, "as long as it is not religion or politics.."

Thanks hellhound, that was very very nice of you.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

Politics or Religion huh?  LOL can't believe people sometimes lol.....that's a great shot, I like it.  Its almost as if you can feel the smoothness of the sculpture.


----------



## coreduo (May 5, 2009)

ShotGunNik said:


> Politics or Religion huh? LOL can't believe people sometimes lol.....that's a great shot, I like it. Its almost as if you can feel the smoothness of the sculpture.


 
Thanks ShotGunNik. Actually I had already posted two (religion related) pictures. It scared the **** of me when I came across the poster this morning. Up to this point of time I am mortified.

The pictures is a statue four inches long and three inches wide. I used microlens from Nikon.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

Yea, sucks when you can't even get freedom of speech through self expression in art in cases when it takes ONE person to screw it up for everyone lol....I'm an artist so I know how it feels.  In highschool, some kid in my art class didn't like a piece I created because of the violence and blood depicted in it and that it was against her religion.  She made such a big deal that the teacher had no choice to take my piece down, which pissed me off greatly, but I just didn't want to fight it anymore lol.


----------



## coreduo (May 5, 2009)

ShotGunNik said:


> Yea, sucks when you can't even get freedom of speech through self expression in art in cases when it takes ONE person to screw it up for everyone lol....I'm an artist so I know how it feels. In highschool, some kid in my art class didn't like a piece I created because of the violence and blood depicted in it and that it was against her religion. She made such a big deal that the teacher had no choice to take my piece down, which pissed me off greatly, but I just didn't want to fight it anymore lol.


 

There's a photographer whose pictures are akin to yours. His name is Carlos Clarke, a mentally ill artist who died by jumping to an ongoing train. Poor guy! I prayed for him. But he had made a lot of contributions to the subject of photography. You might want to see his pictures in one issue of Black and White Photography magazine.

Also, the army would love to see themselves in action. You might want to apply as official Army, Air Force, or Navy event photographer


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

Would it be "Bob" Carlos Clarke?

Bob Carlos Clarke: Portfolio


----------



## coreduo (May 5, 2009)

ShotGunNik said:


> Would it be "Bob" Carlos Clarke?
> 
> Bob Carlos Clarke: Portfolio


 

Yes. In the magazine you'll see pictures of knives and other sharp inanimate objects.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

Great work, wow...


----------



## abraxas (May 5, 2009)

coreduo said:


> I came across a poster in this forum writing, "as long as it is not religion or politics.."
> 
> ...



I believe you misunderstood the intention of what you read.  You're not invoking anything with this image.  Neither freedom of speech or your own expression. Objectively it is a bust, a photo of someone else's art, not even your own.  Not rebelious, just lame.  As an image of it's own, it lacks contrast and is tilted.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

Wow, a little tension I sense lol


----------



## abraxas (May 5, 2009)

ShotGunNik said:


> Wow, a little tension I sense lol



I wouldn't expect you to understand.


----------



## coreduo (May 5, 2009)

abraxas said:


> I believe you misunderstood the intention of what you read. You're not invoking anything with this image. Neither freedom of speech or your own expression. Objectively it is a bust, a photo of someone else's art, not even your own. Not rebelious, just lame. As an image of it's own, it lacks contrast and is tilted.


 

Thank you, abraxas. That was  what I was thinking until I saw the post ('nothing to do with religion and politics). I was mortified. So I try to straighthen out when there is nothing to. Sorry.


----------



## abraxas (May 5, 2009)

coreduo said:


> Thank you, abraxas. That was  what I was thinking until I saw the post ('nothing to do with religion and politics). I was mortified. So I try to straighthen out when there is nothing to. Sorry.



I think the intent of what you read, at least in the guidelines, is that contentious religious or political statements should be avoided. I believe that we should actually know what free speech is and what it means before stating that we are excercising it in a rebellious tone, as if it's being denied.  The forum here has been pretty open in my experience, and those that respect being a polite guest don't have anymore problem than they would sitting in someone's living room here. ... etc...

Anyway, straightening out the tilt shouldn't be too hard.  I'd think maybe 1-2 degrees ccw.  A way to check it would be at a right angle to the base, but notice that the left side of the base is set back just a little bit from the right.

With just an image, I've not seen too many (if any) problems as long as it's not porn or marks NSFW ( not safe for work ) A shot of a religious image such as Jesus, Buddha, Ba'al or political figure like Obama, Bush, etc, wouldn't be problematic in themselves, but attaching opinions most likely would be by someone who is in disagreement.

Freedom of speech simply, in my opinion, guarantees that it is illegal to jail or execute you for saying whatever you want.


----------



## coreduo (May 6, 2009)

abraxas said:


> I think the intent of what you read, at least in the guidelines, is that contentious religious or political statements should be avoided. I believe that we should actually know what free speech is and what it means before stating that we are excercising it in a rebellious tone, as if it's being denied. The forum here has been pretty open in my experience, and those that respect being a polite guest don't have anymore problem than they would sitting in someone's living room here. ... etc...
> 
> Anyway, straightening out the tilt shouldn't be too hard. I'd think maybe 1-2 degrees ccw. A way to check it would be at a right angle to the base, but notice that the left side of the base is set back just a little bit from the right.
> 
> ...


 
What I mean with 'straightening' is that, I shouldn't had reacted to that 'not politics or religion' when there is nothing to react. I am just too much 'legal' conscious. Mortified that I get in trouble with the law. That is all it is. There are some cases in the Supreme Court which were interpreted by the justices to be a violation of the non-establishment clause. Non-establishment clause forbids religion to enter the public sphere. It should be private instead.You were correct in reading my mind. I did not intend to do that but posted them solely for artistic purposes. The Supreme Court Justices nowadays are a bunch of unpredictable lawyers who sometimes end up legislating instead of interpreting the laws.

I appreciate your comments. Thanks so much.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 6, 2009)

abraxas said:


> I wouldn't expect you to understand.


 

:thumbup:  :lmao:


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 6, 2009)

a little underexposed and OOF?


----------

